# Redfish patterns Light/Dark



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

I was thinkin bout baitfish pattern for reds, and was wondering if anyone had better luck with light or dark colored flies. From my personal expierence darker colors have produced better. Just wondering what everyone thinks.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

darker colors with some flashy gold mixed in, thats my vote


----------



## chasintail05 (Sep 14, 2010)

tan and brown together with just a lil gold flash is a killer


----------



## Nordy (Mar 29, 2010)

Ive been doin pretty well with a lighter color fly (white). That doesnt mean the two posts above are wrong. I would personally argue that using colors that have enough of a disparity (like the tan and brown mentioned) to be noticed works the best. The white fly Im refering to starts off as a clouser style fly with dark brown back and white belly. But the brown wears away after enoguh fish take it. Just my two cents...


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Redfish aren't that picky. Their eyesight is not the best. In low light(clear water) conditions, darker patterns work because they provide a stark-er sillouette. In more turbid water, chartreuse and pinks work because the fish can find it as he zeros in. 
Let your conscience be your guide.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Redfish Patterns*

My redfish patterns are simple: I use two contrasting pcolorswith a streak of gold/orange.

Dark colors for dark water; light for clear.

My 'flies' are more like teasers made from bucktail.

Works for me. C2


----------

